
Farmworker vs. Robot - rising-sky
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/national/wp/2019/02/17/feature/inside-the-race-to-replace-farmworkers-with-robots/
======
bradknowles
Paywalled. Anyone got a non-paywall link?

